# Android Game, welche Layout?



## Maresuke94 (19. Feb 2014)

Tag Leute 
Ich wollte mich jetzt an das erste Spiel für Android ran machen. Hätte da aber eine allgemeine frage, und zwar welches Layout sollte ich für Spiele verwendet? Welches Layout verwenden Spiele wie Flappy Bird für die Realisierung? 
Ich hatte mir überlegt, dass es mit einem FrameLayout oder RelativLayout gemacht wurde, ist meine überlegung richtig oder wird da ganz anders vor gegangen ? 
Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps oder besonders gute Tut's für die Spiele entwicklung auf Android habt freue ich mich natürlich gerne darüber informiert zu werden 
Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen 
lg Mare


----------



## dzim (19. Feb 2014)

Hm... Du bist doch noch recht neu in Android, oder? Und da willst du dich schon an ein Spiel ransetzen? Ok...

Auch wenn ich selbst damit noch nichts gemacht habe, wirst du wirklich performante Spiele wahrscheinlich eher mit dem NDK (also in C) bauen, als mit dem SDK. Viele Spiele verwenden dann fast nur noch eine Activity als Wrapper.

Alternativ schaust du nach einer Bibliothek, die dir da helfen könnte. Ein Beispiel wäre hier zu finden: libgdx
Prominentestes Beispiel dieser Bibliothek ist wohl Ingress, falls du davon schon was gehört hast.

Dritte Variante, für einfache 2D-Spiele, ist wahrscheinlich, ein Canvas in ein Layout deiner Wahl einzubetten - je nachdem, was du willst. Vermutlich wäre ein FrameLayout oder eben RelativLayout gut, wo du vielleicht Buttons über das Canvas legen könntest, nicht nur daneben. Aber das ist wohl absolute Geschmackssache.


----------



## Maresuke94 (19. Feb 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis mit Canvas 
Damit wollte ich das eigentlich realisieren ^^
Ich schau ma ob ich ein paar geeignete Cnavas Tuts finde die mir helfen.
Gruß Mare


----------

